# Satin Agouti x Siamese(?) Rex tricolor.(pictures NAO!)



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

Ranicorn had her babies tonight.

I picked her up around 10:30pm..
brandishing my squishball at anyone who would look.
And declaring she had the prettiest face.
She sat on my shoulder for a while watching me make cages out of tubs.
Around 11pm I put her back because she started looking tierd and uncomfortable.
I figured I had plenty of time..
She shouldn't be due this week...late next week is the earliest.
Plus she always..ALWAYS delivers around 5am.

So around one I take the sparkling new cage in to move her,
like I do with any obviously pregnant doe.
I see her run up to the side of the cage...slimmer than ever before.
I figured I was imagining things until I heard newborn noises in a mousery with no newborns.

Sure enough she had delivered a week early and 4 hours earlier than her usual time.Silly mouse.
I had her in with the tricolor still and Dexter was just chilling on the pile of pinkies like it was how he spent every Thursday night. The other, younger doe was eating her cheerio..
Seriously bizarre on my part. This has happened twice to me before with larger litters out of different does.
Both times all of the babies were reduced to pulp.

I did a headcount, 11 babies in all reduced down to 8 to eliminate runts.
I have 7 does and 1 buck with her now.
I'm considering removing the buck too. I have plenty of boys already.
Can't tell which ones are rex, but every last one of them had black eyes.
I have no idea what colors I have here.
I did the pair entirely for type.

The tricolors parents were a satin brindle doe and a a tricolor buck.

The agouti is from a friend of mine and she doesn't keep pedigrees.
But I know she's satin and he's a carrier. She also has produced selfs and pied babies in previous litters. This litter should be interesting at least.

/end rambling.
I'll post baby pictures tomorrow. Mom seemed a little freaked out from the headcount.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Woot! I can't wait to see them furred out. Unfortunatly you probably have a pregnat mouse again since Dexter was still with her. I am hoping that a satin agouti pops up!


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

I hope so too! I remember my promise to you x'D

I figured as much. It was only a few hours she was left unattended but she caught so quickly with him last time it's probably inevitable. She's a good mom and a really tough little mouse so even if she is, I think she'll be fine. She's retired after this either way.

Now all I have to do is find my camera for pictures.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Booyah, lady rainicorn making babies! Super cool, can't wait for pics.


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

Sorry for double posting. I just wanted to keep the information in this one separate from the other post.

Okay so as promised these are the pictures.

















Okay, so I also noticed something cool.
Already a few babies are darker than others. 
I looked closer. It seems some of them while not pink eyed, have lighter eyes and pigment in general than some of the others.

A few pictures...

















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










and this one just cause' it's cute...










@frizzle...
I was posting them right as you did,lol.
Your the one who recognized her name's sake first last time she had babies weren't you? xD


----------

